# 15% off everything at Target online till August 28th



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Taget question. Has anyone gotten the black light led with ground stake. Was wondering if it works or does it work like the light bulb ( JUST GET HOT AS HELL)


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG so many good things..wish they had video, like to see that 'grave riser' ghost.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Nevergoback said:


> OMG so many good things..wish they had video, like to see that 'grave riser' ghost.


I'd like to see it, too!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Just found it at spirit for $39 and add $10 for shipping. There is a video of it to.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-rising-frm-the-grave-zombie/


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I bought the Rising Zombie last year. It is not good. The it is not sensitive enough. You have to practically stomp on it for it to pick up sound and activate.


----------

